# Front Range Herf



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I was thinking it might be nice to get out of the house and smoke a few good cigars with a few good people this weekend, Saturday preferably. I don’t know where yet (suggestions) but thought that about noon might work. I will post this in the herf forum as well. If anyone knows of anyone I missed on the recipient list please feel free to forward this message. 

Recipient List:

broncos_0202, Denver, denverdog, Raoul in Colorado, Spect, Dogwatch Dale, LordOfWu, NullSmurf, Opusfxd, Tyrel, CareP, macms, Moglman, physiognomy, TShailer.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds good Jamie... Maybe we can continue discussing putting something big on latter this month? Another herf like this one (click) would be great... Just have to keep in mind the band noise, but it shouldn't be too much trouble to start a little earlier.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Shouldn't be an issue, Jamie. Sat or Sun works. Just about anywhere is good with me. I'll let others chime in. Sounds fun.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in, looking forward to my first HERF!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

How do you all feel about Barlows? Might help to get some of the folks from up north to make it.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

PMs sent to Halon, b0rderman & glking... Trying to think of any other Denver/CO people...


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Peter! I will try to get ahold of a few more over at CP.



physiognomy said:


> PMs sent to Halon, b0rderman & glking... Trying to think of any other Denver/CO people...


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Depending on where it is I might be able to make it. Barlows is a bit of a stretch but I do love that place.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Where is Barlow's?


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

glking said:


> Where is Barlow's?


A little way north of you Gary... :ss

Barlow's Premium Cigars & Pipes
2770 Arapahoe Road
Suite #102
Lafayette, CO 80026
http://www.barlowscigars.com/


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Its "only" 80 miles!

Actually, the wife's sister lives in Broomfield, so I just might be able to arrange a trip.......

What time are you looking at?


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

glking said:


> What time are you looking at?





jcarlton said:


> ... I don't know where yet (suggestions) but thought that about noon might work....


:ss Sounds like around noon? From memory they shut @ 9 on Saturdays (or is that when they open?), either way, we should have plenty of time.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Noon is what I am shooting for but I will call Barlows to ensure they will be open and ready for a few of us to show up. I will also check back to this thread to see if others have a better time or place for the group. I know there are a few of us in east Aurora, maybe some can ride together.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

I think the time/place will work for me!:ss


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

Doesn't look good for me, I am bummin but lets do something again soon! :tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Spect said:


> I think the time/place will work for me!:ss


Sounds like lots of fun...I might head down with Spect. :tu


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

Darn, I would have loved to join, but I am in KC this weeked. I would love to get together with some other people from the front range and share some stories at some time in the future. How often do y'all get together? 

Maybe some other time.

Matt


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, it is great to see some of the Colorado CS newbies posting to this thread. mhailey, we get together fairly often. To bad you can't make this one but I will be sure to keep you informed of up coming events. zmancbr, I hope you and Spect can make it!


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

I've never been to Barlows, so this should be fun!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> How do you all feel about Barlows? Might help to get some of the folks from up north to make it.


I like the sound of that!! :chk


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like the event has shaped up nicely. There is about a 50/50 chance TShailer and I will make it up to Barlow's, but if we can break away to make the drive up there before y'all close the place down, we'll do so. If not, we look forward to seeing the pics (evidence) and hearing the stories (it's all hearsay anyway, right?) at the next Colorado Front Range Herf!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Wow, it is great to see some of the Colorado CS newbies posting to this thread. mhailey, we get together fairly often. To bad you can't make this one but I will be sure to keep you informed of up coming events. zmancbr, I hope you and Spect can make it!


Talked to Spect today (he lives a block away from me lol) looks like we are gonna make a day of it. See you fine BOTL's there. :ss


----------



## mhailey (Dec 28, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Wow, it is great to see some of the Colorado CS newbies posting to this thread. mhailey, we get together fairly often. To bad you can't make this one but I will be sure to keep you informed of up coming events. zmancbr, I hope you and Spect can make it!


Excellent, thanks J. Keep me in mind for the next gathering.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I look forward to meeting everyone there. :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

jcarlton said:


> How do you all feel about Barlows? Might help to get some of the folks from up north to make it.


Have you called Trey at Barlow's Jamie? Would be good if he knew there will be a crowd. There will likely be others there anyway watching the games.

I'm also thinking about the next Front Range Herf. Any ideas guys?


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I have called and he said there will be quite a few people there but I think that works to our favor if we are trying to set up a large herf for later. It will be tight but should be a blast.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Should be good. Looking forward to it.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Because I've never been there (or to a Herf for that matter), do they serve drinks there? If not can we bring our own? Just want to check before I head out tomorrow...thanks!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Barlow's does have some soda in the back & it is also fine to bring in a drink (probably not alcohol)... There are a few places within a short walk where you can pick up ice tea, coffee etc. :ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I attended a Colorado Front Range herf there with Dale and friends. We brought alcohol. Coolers even.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

See you guys in a couple of hours... Time to dig through my cooler & work out what I'm bringing. Decisions, decisions.... :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Good time today guys! I had a great time meeting you all and hope to do it again soon.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

I had a great time today fellas. The cigars and fellowship were all amazing. Thanks for the great cigars that were gifted to me. It was also teriffic to meet some new folks. Several stellar cigars and three triple shots of espresso and I left there grinning ear to ear.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

I also had a good time meeting all of you today. You are a fine bunch of gentlemen and I can't wait to meet up with you guys for another herf.....


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

This thread is useless without pics.... Jamie????

While I wasn't able to stay as along as I wished, I certainly enjoyed myself. Join dates on CS and cigar experience and knowledge are two separate issues as evidenced by meeting Opusfxd and zmancbr. Great BOTL's!

Thanks to everyone for the gifted cigars and great conversation. I look forward to the next one.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Here ya go...


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I think I got everybody except Spect and zmancbr, but I hope Scott got them.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

jcarlton said:


> I think I got everybody except Spect and zmancbr, but I hope Scott got them.


Sorry. The few pics I took were before they arrived.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

That was a fantastic time gentlemen! I really can't wait until the next one!


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

I had an great time at the herf this weekend, I'm glad I got a chance to meet some front ragen BOTL's. Lets do it again soon. :ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

jcarlton said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go...with Screen Names


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Moglman said:


> Sorry. The few pics I took were before they arrived.


Fat guy enjoying the hell out of that San Cristobal is me...jcarlton (Jamie)
I didn't get pictures but we also had zmancbr (Zachary) and Spect (Ray).


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Those pics are pretty darn good. can't wait till the next herf!!:tu:ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> Those pics are pretty darn good. can't wait till the next herf!!:tu:ss


Me either. Maybe next time you'll make the pics. 

Good to meet you even if the time was short.

D


----------

